# Question for my fellow Tang Soo Do Enthusiasts



## shendricks (Jul 1, 2014)

Good evening. I am new here and I have a question that I hope you will be able to answer for me. I took Tang Soo Do approximately 16 years ago. I reached my red belt with one white stripe before I had to stop because of health problems. 

Here is my question: I have a large, swollen area on my right leg exactly where I kicked it while getting into 'ready stance'. It hurts once in a while but not usually.  I was wondering if anyone else has this issue? It starts from about two inches above my knee to about two inches below my right knee.  It's not my bone since I had a bone scan a few years ago, so I was wondering if the muscle could have been built up due to doing Tang Soo Do.

I appreciate any help anyone can give. My mom and aunt asked me about it this past Saturday and I told them I would ask my fellow artists before I panic and ask the doctor about it.  In hindsight I should have asked about it sooner.

Thanks again!

Sharon Hendricks


----------



## Tames D (Jul 2, 2014)

I don't have an answer to your question, but I would like to welcome you to MartialTalk.


----------



## shendricks (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you. I really miss it. I would like to get back to Tang Soo Do someday.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jul 2, 2014)

It is extremely unlikely that this is related to kicking your own leg 16 years ago. What it is, is impossible to determine without an exam.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 2, 2014)

I'd literally just say to go and see a doctor.

You may have gone to a Bone doctor to check if it was the bone, but you never know what it is unless you see a normal doctor.

Just incase you haven't already.


----------

